# Dremel for nail grinding



## Rusty (Jun 13, 2012)

So our new puppy came home on Thursday night, which is sooo exciting! I want so badly to do everything right (or at least as right as possible), and I'm trying really hard to start exposing him to things we'll need to do for him. 

One of the scariest things for me, though, is nail clipping. Our groomer did it for our last mini poodle, but I want to learn to do our new puppy myself. I think I'd like to use a Dremel tool, and have a small one here with 2 speeds (it's not specifically for pets). The lowest speed is 15,000 rpm. I haven't tried it on the puppy yet but am scared to death that I'm going to do something that hurts him and scars us both (emotionally and/or physically) for life. My question is, is this lowest speed about right? Is it too slow? Or, what I'm more afraid of, too fast? I'm not averse to buying a different one, but I already have this one and don't want to waste money on something I don't need. Any feedback is appreciated!


----------



## PooDoo Fashionista (Jan 17, 2012)

The speed isn't the issue. It's how you expose the dog to it. start by turning the dremel on when you are doing something the pup likes (eating, playing with a toy, etc). Don't make a big deal about it, just turn it on, count to 5 turn it off. 
If your pup does not care, start by securely holding pup and turning dremel on. If puppy squirms, leave dremel on but lay it down safely. Calm puppy, then pick up dremel back up. Don't try to dremel nails immediately, use the back side of the dremel to let the puppy feel the vibrations on his feet. Do this until the puppy doesn't care any more. Then you can turn the dremel around and start dremeling the nails. 

~>Keep in mind that the vibration tickles. 
~>Keep coat away from Dremel! One way to do this if the feet are not clipped is to grab an old pair of panty hose. It will hold the hair safely back while letting the nails pop through. 
~>Praise good behaviour and ignore bad.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Here is a site that I used ...some 15 years ago when I had my doberman... Ive shared it here before..check it out. It offers a great explanation of dremmel use. 
http://content.breederoo.com/users/sandstormrr/files/DoberDawn-how-to-dremel-nails.pdf


----------



## Rusty (Jun 13, 2012)

*Thanks!*

Thanks PooDoo Fashionista and Ms Stella! That's great advice, and a great website. I'll try the 15,000 rpm tool and introduce it gradually, and be really careful about whether it gets too hot or not. I always feel better having a plan! Later this morning we'll bring out the Dreme for the first time.


----------



## stealthq (Aug 4, 2011)

One last thing to watch - keep a sharp eye on longish hair (the dog's and yours) around the Dremel. It'll get caught and ripped right out if you're not careful. Also, holding the toenail firmly in your fingers near the base will help dampen the vibrations and should make it easier on your pup.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Word to the wise......best to get a cordless (easier to move around) and be sure to tie the poodle ears back, or put socks on them............I didn't once and well, live and learn. Luckily Sunny was ok.


----------



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

Just what I need!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

This is what I have..

Master Grooming Tools Power Nail Grinders | PetEdge.com

It's not cordless but it's easy to hold (more so than most cordless) and came with the attachement to set up on my table. I only use the sanding bands but I'm pretty happy with it. I had a hard time putting it together though..


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Ms Stella said:


> Here is a site that I used ...some 15 years ago when I had my doberman... Ive shared it here before..check it out. It offers a great explanation of dremmel use.
> http://content.breederoo.com/users/sandstormrr/files/DoberDawn-how-to-dremel-nails.pdf


This was great- I loved the suggestion of trimming the nail to a flat surface perpendicular to the ground instead of at an angle. I did it today after reading this and it worked very well. The nails appear significantly shorter than the way I had been doing it.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

liljaker said:


> Word to the wise......best to get a cordless (easier to move around) and be sure to tie the poodle ears back, or put socks on them............I didn't once and well, live and learn. Luckily Sunny was ok.


I actually prefer the corded one...I had two cordless ones over the last few years and it seems after a few months it is never charged up when I want to use it...so I bought a corded one this time..its very much OVERKILL..as it is way too pawerful..but my dh can use it on his projects too  I love that I can use it anytime I want to...it is heavier and of course you have the cord but I think I like it better. I did spend more and got the lighter one of the corded ones..

About the hair...OH YES...watch that..I have caught it in Stella's ear hair once..it wrapped itself up into her hair in a split second..I also got it in Madonna's side hair once...lol Really watch the ears...when the dog puts their head down to sniff what you are doing...the ear hair can get caught easily.


----------



## caroline429 (Mar 5, 2012)

I started out dremeling my Rottweilers' nails with a cordless one. I found the same thing as Ms Stella so I bought a full-size corded one. When I got my mpoo, Cali, I knew I wanted to dremel her nails and didn't see any reason to downsize the dremel. I have always had a flex-shaft attachment for mine though that makes it much easier to use since you don't have to physically hold the heavy dremel. https://www.dremel.com/en-ca/Attachments/Pages/ProductDetail.aspx?pid=225-01

Here's how I trained Cali to accept it. For the first week, I didn't turn it on. On the first day, I just put it down beside her on the table where I groom her. She sniffed at it and I gave her a treat. Being a poodle, by day two she couldn't sniff it enough! LOL On day 3, with it still off, I briefly touched a nail with it and treated. She didn't look the least bit worried, so I touched another nail and another treat. I was able to touch all of her nails on day 3. If she had shown any hesitation, I would have stopped for the day. The next day, she actually lifted her paw up when she saw the dremel approaching her! LOL I didn't want to rush her so I just spent the rest of that first week slowly increasing the length of each touch and treating for every single one.

Week two, I turned it on but didn't take it anywhere near her. Being a poodle and having had FFT done, she didn't seem unduly upset by the noise. I was stuffing her face full of treats the whole time. I did this for a few days and then very briefly touched one nail with it on. She looked a tad apprehensive so I stuffed her full of treats and didn't go any further. I just moved at her speed, taking my cues from her as to when to increase the number of nails and length of dremel time on each one. By the end of week 3 I was dremeling her nails. 

I always give her a little treat for each nail I do. She's so blase about the whole thing now, and so focused on the treats, that I sometimes wonder if she even notices her nails being done.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I want to thank everyone for the great Dremel advice. I think I am going to try it and I feel a lot more confidant about the best way to use it and getting Swizzle accustomed to it.


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

I HIGHLY recommend the Dremel Minimite. I LOVE mine. I put ears in socks to prevent them from being caught. And make sure to hold your hand over the foot hair so it doesn't get caught either, in case it's long enough or a cuff reaches down there. BUT if it does get caught, the Minimite stops spinning. I really appreciate that. But it's still powerful enough for even the biggest nails and really quiet too. The corded ones generally don't stop when they catch hair. Pet specific ones have been a waste of money, they always die out on me. This includes corded or uncorded. 

The Minimite is around $24 from Amazon but you can also find it at Walmart, etc. 

I take the battery out and have the dog investigate and reward. Then I touch the nails (dog should be used to paw manipulation and pressure) and reward. Then I turn it on and work on getting it closer and closer to the dog, heavily counter conditioning. I take the grinding bit out for this. Eventually I touch the nails and pretend to grind. Start only tapping each nail once or twice and move on to the next nail. Use on the low setting, then try high.

Use a high value reinforcer. The reinforcer should go away when the Dremel does and come out when the Dremel does. 

Ginger just lies there when I do her nails. 

With nail clipping, you need very sharp blades. And you're supposed to shave off small increments rather than just cut off chunks. From back to front, rather than side to side. It's very hard to do quick the dog or squeeze the quick when doing it this way. It would only still hurt if there's a crack in the nail. Sometimes there are hairline cracks you can't see.

I used to hate doing nails until I started clipping them that way. Most dogs still prefer Dremeling though.


----------

